# Before/After... Getting there.



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

A quick update to the restoration of my 1971. 400/TH400 

Before 










After... much better.











So many new items on/in the engine it would take forever to list. In short, she's going back to factory. She has some high end cam and racing heads.. Apparently no way to know which type short of digging way in to the block. 

The block was taken apart, cleaned, new pieces here and there and then reassembled and painted. New gasket kit/rear main seal (Viton) Other than the block, nearly everything attached to it or around it is new.. Performance Years and Ames love me...

Still have a little way to go. I'd love to take credit but I am having the major items done by a resto man locally. I did some things resto-light and I am a good gopher helper.. 

I got to hear her today.. with open pipes.. Love it. 

More soon.

Dan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great!! What happened to the A/C?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Now... that's right smart purdy... :cheers

Good job.

Bear


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

AC is in a few boxes in my barn.. I wanted to show the muscle. When I opened the hood before, it seemed like it was all a mass of wire and rubber hoses from the AC. Blehh.. 

I'm pretty much thrilled with her. Actually giddy. I'm 47 now and have wanted a Goat since I was 14.. 

The flowmaster exhaust is being hooked up next week pending downpipes from Ram Air Restoration. I'll take a short vid and post. 

Dan


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice. I've been looking for a four barrel air cleaner like you have for my '64 Tempest but haven't found one yet.

-Thor


----------

